# Ive only been and done it!!!



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Getting my dog on Friday

And all the while it was only 2 miles away

Bit apprehensive and scared a bit, just hope it works out

Something I have never had before

Will post pics and details when it arrives

Ok go on then try and guess


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

A Jack Russell


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ummmmmm, a spaniel?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely news, is it from a breeder or a rescue?

Is it a ......

Gordon Setter? A Husky? 

Can we have a clue please?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

A Springer Spaniel?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Goldstar said:


> A Jack Russell


Nope


simplysardonic said:


> Ummmmmm, a spaniel?


Nope



delca1 said:


> Lovely news, is it from a breeder or a rescue?
> 
> Is it a ......
> 
> ...


Sort of from both, and nope


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations - I can't wait to meet the new family member 
I'm guessing a Jack Russel to


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

another goldie 
a german shepherd 
or a lab


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Is it a Spinone? I know you like them


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont care what it is as long as you are happy and it is right for you!

Cant wait to see pics tho!  I can imagine the apprehension, but look forward and enjoy, Woody would have wanted that.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it small, medium, large or giant 

We deserve to know at least the size


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

An HPR of some sort


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

A Springer 

Congratulations, I cant wait to see a photo!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

A Flatcoat?

A Cocker Spaniel?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

ballybee said:


> Is it a Spinone? I know you like them


I do like them but no its not


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Urm a dally?


----------



## beckera (May 28, 2012)

gotta be a lab or a goldie looking at your history! 

good luck!! 

Boy or girl?

B
x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> A Flatcoat?
> 
> A Cocker Spaniel?


Nope


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

An Airdale?

Another clue please, the last didn't help me


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> A Flatcoat?
> 
> A Cocker Spaniel?





smokeybear said:


> An HPR of some sort


Nope


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

A ridgie .

A Deerhound...give us a clue!!!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Goldstar said:


> Is it small, medium, large or giant
> 
> We deserve to know at least the size


Its medium for its breed


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Mmmm well the obvious would be a Lab or Retriever but.....

Border Collie...!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

What great news, that's brightened my evening. Can't wait to see pics, is it completely different to what you've had before.

You deserve to be excited, understandably apprehensive but the main thing is some happiness will be returned to your life x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

A Border Terrier?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> A ridgie .
> 
> A Deerhound...give us a clue!!!


No not them either


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Miniature Poodle


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Bjt said:


> A Border Terrier?


Nope but did see one there tonight


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Miniature Poodle


This or a Shnauzer (sp)
I'm trying to think of breeds that come in 3 sizes


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

A lesser spotted Agh The Suspense Is Too Much hound?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> Nope but did see one there tonight


So it's a rescue?

SBT or xbreed


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Nope but did see one there tonight


A cairn?
I saw one of them earlier


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Miniature Poodle


Yeah right you really dont know me do you

Wrong!! but you might be pleased when you see it


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

A whippet?


----------



## beckera (May 28, 2012)

its a labradoodle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> So it's a rescue?
> 
> SBT or xbreed


Sort of rescue


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

beckera said:


> its a labradoodle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Noooooo


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

A staffy


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Vizla or Weimaraner?

Is it a Gun dog?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Cross breed?

Rough collie?

Weimaraner?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Goldstar said:


> A whippet?


Did consider that but no


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Getting my dog on Friday
> 
> And all the while it was only 2 miles away
> 
> ...


You big tease you!!

I love surprises so not going to guess,

just wanted to say Im very pleased for you both, and hope its love all around at first sight. xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Miniature or Giant Schnauzer....


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

A Rottweiler ? :lol:


Oh I hate guessing games 'cos I'm no good at them! 


Tell me tell me tell me! :ihih:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Haven't got a clue which breed/s the new arrival is, waiting with baited breath!

So pleased you've managed to find one, the waiting will seem like forever I'm sure


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

A goldie or maybe another lab?

Must say goldies have started growing on me, I blame this dog at training who keeps smiling at me :lol:









Good luck and well done, really can't wait


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> You big tease you!!
> 
> I love surprises so not going to guess,
> 
> just wanted to say Im very pleased for you both, and hope its love all around at first sight. xx


Its love from us straight away, dunno about the dog tho

Just hope it works out


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

A Greyhound.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I absolutely hate guessing games so Im just going to pick a ramdom one and hope it hasnt been guessed already, errr beagle? You do realise this is so mean dont you


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

Boxer?
Saluki?
Beagle
Doberman
Manchester terrier
irish/english terrier
Lab x spaniel
German Shepherd

St bernard..... lol

go on... go on... go on...go on... go on... you must tell us


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> A goldie or maybe another lab?
> 
> Must say goldies have started growing on me, I blame this dog at training who keeps smiling at me :lol:
> 
> ...


No its not a Lab:frown2:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you said no to a springer?


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

a standard dachshund
poodle
lurcher
basset hound




come on tell us pretty please


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Rolosmum said:


> Have you said no to a springer?


Yep I have said no


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

a SBT

a rough collie

a sammy

3 people haven't asked! so happy you are happy!!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

can't think what breed but just wanted to wish you all the best with your new dog and hope it all works out well for all of you.

can't wait for photos of the new addition to the family


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

A goldendoodle


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Its love from us straight away, dunno about the dog tho
> 
> Just hope it works out


Huh let me think, two doting new parents, showered with love and affection,
wonderful home, probably more toys and goodies then pets at home have, best of everything. Not exactly rocket science is it? One lucky dog me thinks.

Yes I think that goes for the dog too.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

sianrees1979 said:


> a standard dachshund
> poodle
> lurcher
> basset hound
> ...


Cant tell yet just incase


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> No its not a Lab:frown2:


Don't blame you, mind you said that about springers  now 2 years later I crave one :lol: (both springers ended up with twisted guts-only one surivived but ended up with tumors soon after)

must be a goldie then 

So was it one you were looking purpously for or came across and just fell in love?


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

We need another clue lol 

has someone mentioned it already


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

sailor said:


> A goldendoodle


Noooooo


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I give up... I'll have to just wait and see!
If nothing else it is going to be a very happy hound when it comes home with you, good luck


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Is it a cross breed?

Lucky doggie whatever it is x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

delca1 said:


> I give up... I'll have to just wait and see!
> If nothing else it is going to be a very happy hound when it comes home with you, good luck





SpringerHusky said:


> Don't blame you, mind you said that about springers  now 2 years later I crave one :lol: (both springers ended up with twisted guts-only one surivived but ended up with tumors soon after)
> 
> must be a goldie then
> 
> So was it one you were looking purpously for or came across and just fell in love?


Sneaky question, not telling


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Can you at least tell us what group?   

is it a Terrier? As you said you saw a Border Terrier as well... come on give us a teeny tiny clue!

And "it's got 4 legs" does not count as a clue 

come onnnnnnn! Pretty please! 

I'm going to guess at a Westie or a Cavalier!


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Kinjilabs said:


> Getting my dog on Friday
> 
> And all the while it was only 2 miles away
> 
> ...


hmmmmm not a goldie then.
ok i give up


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

Pinscher? Or however u spell it


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

bethj said:


> hmmmmm not a goldie then.
> ok i give up


Technicaly I have had one before but not this type, so I havent had one before


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ooh how exciting. I can't wait to find out what he/she is. I hope you have many happy years together. Good luck! Dont leave us hanging to long now.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

poodle's come in 3 sizes???


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> Technicaly I have had one before but not this type, so I havent had one before


Okay, if you say you had one like this technically, I am going for GSD since in your sig it says you had a GSD cross.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> poodle's come in 3 sizes???


Wrong breed sorry


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> Okay, if you say you had one like this technically, I am going for GSD since in your sig it says you had a GSD cross.


Technically she's had a crossbreed, but this one isnt the same cross lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Technicaly I have had one before but not this type, so I havent had one before


A lab cross of some sort?
Or GSD cross or Goldie cross?

Covering all my bases here


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> Okay, if you say you had one like this technically, I am going for GSD since in your sig it says you had a GSD cross.


agree a german shepherd


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Northern inuit?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Goldie x shepherd :lol:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Technically she's had a crossbreed, but this one isnt the same cross lol


:lol: yes, so many technical points. :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Chocolate Lab?
Curly Coated Retriever?
Toller?
Chespeake Bay Retriever?

I think it needs to be a gundog breed for you! And Springers are out...

*Heidi*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Black
White
Brown
Yellow
Red


Tell us what colour lol


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> poodle's come in 3 sizes???


Standard, toy and miniature (not sure if the last two are in size order)


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

delca1 said:


> Standard, toy and miniature (not sure if the last two are in size order)


I actually googled 'dog that comes in 3 sizes' lmao


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

delca1 said:


> Standard, toy and miniature (not sure if the last two are in size order)


Toy, Miniature and Standard.

Start with the Smallest to Largest


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Black
> White
> Brown
> Yellow
> ...


Dirty brown till it comes here to be bathed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I actually googled 'dog that comes in 3 sizes' lmao


There's a few other breeds other than poodles that come in 3 sizes.

I can only recall Schnauzers who are Miniature, Standard and Giant and Klee kais who are Toy, Miniature and Standard.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Dirty brown till it comes here to be bathed


Ok what colour should it be once its been bathed? lol


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

....a cat


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Ok what colour should it be once its been bathed? lol


Errrr dunno till its bathed, could be any of the shades the breed comes in

Its quite dark for the breed tho


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So is it a dog that actually comes in 3 sizes?

If so, and it is dark for it's breed then i'm gonna say a Standard Schnauzer! In very dark grey


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooh congratulations. Im so excited for you, I cant wait to see loads of photos


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

This is mean. I've read 9 pages, and I STILL don't know! I don't think she said it came in 3 sizes, necessarily, did she? Just that it was average sized, but then I've lost track of whom said what


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A working bred Goldie


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

househens said:


> This is mean. I've read 9 pages, and I STILL don't know! I don't think she said it came in 3 sizes, necessarily, did she? Just that it was average sized, but then I've lost track of whom said what


No I said its smaller than some, mainly in build


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> A working bred Goldie


Yep you got it


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Yep you got it


Hallelujah . That will be one happy dog with you!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats  I was hoping it was a goldie, I love the working ones but then I've only met 2 show.

Hmm i'm gonna guess a girl this time because you had 2 boys and haven't had a girlie in a while


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> Yep you got it


Oh dear Oh dear!!!!

Are you going to notice a difference :yikes:

Has it worked?


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

finally we know, now the waiting for the pics, don't forget the before bath and after bath pics


----------



## Murrin (May 2, 2012)

I don't post a lot but have been following your other threads endlessly and I was so pleased when I came on here tonight and seen this post, brought a smile to my face!

You do realise non of us are going to sleep tonight if you don't tell us!! 

I'm going to guess at GSD as some are more well built than others and come in different shades.

Whatever the dog I know it's going to work out just fine.x

EDIT...oooops, slight overlap!x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Hallelujah . That will be one happy dog with you!


Just hope it works out, he's not a pup, felt awful leaving him when they stuck him back in a small wooden kennel tonight


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Just hope it works out, he's not a pup, felt awful leaving him when they stuck him back in a small wooden kennel tonight


how old is he and what's his name


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Oh dear Oh dear!!!!
> 
> Are you going to notice a difference :yikes:
> 
> Has it worked?


Parted trained, took him out in the woods and he was fine, just wanted attention, very biddable boy


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

sianrees1979 said:


> how old is he and what's his name


He's just 2, and called Bertie


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Bertie - I'm delighted for you and cant wait to see some pics on Friday xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> Parted trained, took him out in the woods and he was fine, just wanted attention, very biddable boy


Why are they getting rid? 
What's his breeding?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Phew. I am glad I know now - I shall sleep easy.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awwww that's cheating, we thought you meant a whole different breed  

although I am glad it's a Goldie, I was starting to worry about you coming home with a Chihuahua or something 

No offence to Chi owners of course


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Why are they getting rid?
> What's his breeding?


The man who owns him lives on Merevale estate, was head game keeper on there for many years and they do gundog training.

Lady friend of his wanted a Goldie to work, along with all the other dogs they have!

So bought Bertie, now they cant cope with all the dogs, man is in his late 80's

Dont know the breeding yet but he is hip scored and elbows are 0 also eye tested


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

dont know if its been said but a....... chihauhua????


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations, I am so happy for you, can't wait for pics of Bertie!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> The man who owns him lives on Merevale estate, was head game keeper on there for many years and they do gundog training.
> 
> Lady friend of his wanted a Goldie to work, along with all the other dogs they have!
> 
> ...


well he sounds to be in fine fettle! Bit silly of them to have such a young dog at that age, do they have someone to take over if he popped his cloggs?

Are you gonna keep his name? I keep thinking of Bertie Bassett


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> well he sounds to be in fine fettle! Bit silly of them to have such a young dog at that age, do they have someone to take over if he popped his cloggs?
> 
> Are you gonna keep his name? I keep thinking of Bertie Bassett


They have several pups there too looks like I might be over run with dogs again soon


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> They have several pups there too looks like I might be over run with dogs again soon


you might as well just ask him to give you his keys :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> He's just 2, and called Bertie


Aww he sounds lovely, love the name Bertie, so happy for you


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

congratulations. look forward to seeing pics of bertie


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Been following your posts and was glad to read this one tonight. 

He sounds lovely. 

Congratulations. 

Looking forward to seeing pics. X


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

congratulations and celebrations, woody will be happy for you

most importantly - not forgetting-Pictures


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations with finding Bertie :biggrin:

It will be good for you to have another dog in the house and Woody would be very happy too! You have a lot of love to give and Bertie sounds like he needs it


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

So the friend you need turned up after all...

Congratulations it sounds as if you and Bertie need each other equally ..

I hope he helps a little toward healing your hurt..


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh thats just brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Im so happy for you  roll on Friday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Brilliant news,cant wait to see Bertie.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just read through all 13 pages with a smile on my face. Can't wait to see photos of Bertie. He'll help heal your hurt xx


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations on finding Bertie he's going to be one lucky boy


----------



## Bellas place (May 13, 2012)

Brilliant news, can't wait for piccies xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What I want to know is..................... why are you waiting til Friday?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh that's brilliant news and one very, very lucky Goldie.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

rona said:


> What I want to know is..................... why are you waiting til Friday?


Paperwork? possibly.......talk about going from rags to riches for Bertie. I am so pleased for them all.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So pleased for you (and Bertie). He sounds ideal, and I really prefer the working strains in terms of looks. My vet has one, he says they have fewer health problems than the show types too. Best of luck with him.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats brilliant i cant wait to see his picture and watch him settling in and having a really happy home with lots of holidays.I'm so glad someone guessed as i'm such an impatient person i would never have lasted until Friday


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

That's such great news. I can't wait to hear all about Bertie


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

I would think that a working goldie would be far sounder, tho' it saddens me a lot, to write it. I'm so pleased for you. Will he be a Bertie Wooster type? Tho that would be a show type, surely? Will you be Jeeves, constantly getting him out of scrapes? Or will he be referring to you as one of the Terrifying Aunts, or Madeleine Bassett?

Big, big hugs...


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Working bred Goldens are gorgeous 

I remember there was a thread about them a while back and somebody posted links to pics; the dogs featured were stunning, and much darker in colour than the show-type Goldens I usually meet.

Very happy for you indeed - can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> What I want to know is..................... why are you waiting til Friday?


Waiting till friday cos I have work, didnt want to just leave him, need to settle him in home enviroment first


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations 

Can't wait to see him. He will have a great home with you


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Todays the day!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Yay, can't wait to see your update later when we can see your new boy x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

We get to meet the dog himself today .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Its Friday its Friday its Friday!!! 

Cant wait to see some photos


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Really excited for you, cant wait to meet Bertie


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Congratulations! 

I much prefer working Goldens to the show type  Can't wait to see pics of him!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Oooooh have just seen this.......congratualations kinji! Bertie sounds a cracker - sure you will have many years of fun with him!

Will look forward to the pics!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

lots of good luck for today!

can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Are you home from work yet? We 're all very excited here


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

So excited...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

What time do we get to meet Bertie?


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

can't wait for photos


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Exciting times! Can't wait to see a pic of your new family member


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

It's going to be a long day waiting for photos on this thread.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

*It's Friday!!!* 
:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just to say hope everything goes well today with the new addtion.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Feet are tapping as we wait impatiently for pics! Hope all goes well with your new addition!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Going in 20mins to fetch him, everything is ready

Bricking it here  Im on my own with him till hubby gets home tonight

Had a few tears earlier cleaning out Woody's cage

Fingers crossed


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck 

I want LOADS of pictures


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> Going in 20mins to fetch him, everything is ready
> 
> Bricking it here  Im on my own with him till hubby gets home tonight
> 
> ...


Good luck!!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Good luck
> 
> I want LOADS of pictures


Thanks
Tried to take one when we went to see him but he was camera shy, he better get used to it here


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> Going in 20mins to fetch him, everything is ready
> 
> Bricking it here  Im on my own with him till hubby gets home tonight
> 
> ...


Aww how exciting - Best of Luck  Bet you have butterflies in your tummy - I would! 

Im sure youl be absolutely fine until hubby gets home -- I bet your hubby is super excited to.

That must of been so hard cleaning Woodys cage - I cant even imagine . Try so hard to keep your posative head on. Woody is watching you from above 

Best of Luck - Im looking forward to seeing the first batch of photos when your ready  x x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't wait for the pics of him......There's a lucky dog called Bertie's who's going to wake up with a big smile on his face tomorrow x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Best of luck be emotional day i imagine


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Good luck  Can't wait to 'meet' Bertie 

He's one lucky boy, he won't know what's hit him with all the comfort, love and care coming his way!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Must be so exciting! I can't wait for pictures!

I cannot even begin to imagine how hard it was cleaning Woody's cage


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope all is going well for you, cant wait to see pictures.


----------

